# Perfect solution for paint protection - Orion Coat



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

I contacted car detailing has many years, used lots of wax, sealant, coating...
My customer always ask me: Can resist jumping stone? Can resist scratches?
The honest answer is: *Impossible*

I am a semiconductor industry's R & D engineer before, so, I always want to
design a perfect paint protection product. It's my dream. 

The product need some feature:
1. The thickness need more than 120um to resist normal scratches.
2. It should be flexible to resist jumping stone.
3. It should be transparent.
4. It should have very good weatherability, chemical resistance, Anti-tarnish...etc
5. The surface can repair by grinding and polishing, and coat again.

I tell to my friend this idea, he is a professional chemical engineer who 
work in national institutions, he was very interested in this idea.
So, begining 9 months ago, not easy to achieve these features.
I invite another friend to join the project, he work in a huge chemical group.
We started to go smoothly. :thumb:
After lots of try and error, we have succeeded finally.
The product meet all the features!




























transparent

















the coat can remove from the car

















the surface can grind and polish

















Any color you want









































We already try 5 cars, it's the perfect solution!

Before:









After: (Matt coat)

































transparent coat (Hood)









transparent coat (Full car)

















===================================================
Finish coat on the hood























































Because the hood had many chip, so we use the color same as original to hide it.




































Thickness of coat is 167.4um

=========================================================
It can apply on any thing









*The coat's surface is nanocomposites coating, hydrophobic and self-healing for scratches.*

*What is self-healing:*

It is not growing back, it's revert back to its original state.
The correct name is: *Reflow-Effect*

let we see the picture as below:










When normal surface damaged, the material is scraped away.

When Reflow-Effect surface damaged, the material is indentation.
Whe the material received heat, it will revert back to its original state.
So I can say any PPF had self-healing function.
But the important point is even one surface had reflow-effect function, it must also have anti-scratch function. 
Both of these features, it is called "self-healing"










This is the reason, why ceramic paint is so difficult to polish, after few minutes, the scratching has appeared.

===================================================
Please check the video for self-healing:
 




Same as normal PPF, can stick back:




====================================================

*USA, China and Taiwan patent pending*


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Very innovative! I look forward to seeing this product on the market, seems nice even if it was for short term car bra protection. :thumb:


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

I like the stars over the number plates makes me think of the rubbish porno mags with stars over their nipples..... Just me? Ha


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

subscribed !


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

So let me get this right, this is similar to Wolf Chemicals The Mask, but water resistant and longer lasting. If so, I think you are onto a winner with this ..

Ok, it looks a little orange peely, but for winter protection, I think this could become the next big thing ..

What is the application method, pump spray, aerosol or compressor and spray gun..

I'm guessing other colours are also available..


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

dooka said:


> So let me get this right, this is similar to Wolf Chemicals The Mask, but water resistant and longer lasting. If so, I think you are onto a winner with this ..
> 
> Ok, it looks a little orange peely, but for winter protection, I think this could become the next big thing ..
> 
> ...


I think this is same as "Mask", we use it every month on our spray booth...





it's correct, my coat is applied by spray gun. the weathering laboratory test, durability is over 5 years.

BTW, you can grid and polish the orange peely until it disappears.
see the picture, I don't remove all orange peely, because BMW had it original
orange peely, this car only apply the hood and lamp, so I need to control the
orange peely same as fenders.










Color is customized, even had pearl inside.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Ok, a little confused now. The Mask will wash off with just water. I couldn't tell you how long it would last if left in the dry, maybe indefinitely..

You state 5 years, so is this 5 years with normal use, so general day to day driving, vehicle living outside and washing etc. How would it stand up to an automated car wash..

Some more information would be great ..


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

dooka said:


> Ok, a little confused now. The Mask will wash off with just water. I couldn't tell you how long it would last if left in the dry, maybe indefinitely..
> 
> You state 5 years, so is this 5 years with normal use, so general day to day driving, vehicle living outside and washing etc. How would it stand up to an automated car wash..
> 
> Some more information would be great ..


The Camry use automated car wash every two weeks(already 4 times), no damaged, even cat scratch.
The surface is one special material which scratch-resistant and self-healing.

My coat can wash by water, alcohol, kerosene, strong cleanner, even xylene!



orion613719 said:


> The product need some feature:
> 1. The thickness need more than 120um to resist normal scratches.
> 2. It should be flexible to resist jumping stone.
> 3. It should be transparent.
> ...


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

It certainly is interesting.

How do you apply it? Being very think I assume you must spray it on, much like paint?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

It looks like a spray-on paint protection film (PPF) product. A very nice idea.  These can be self-healing after being scratched but how does that work with dirt ingress? Would dirt be accidentally captured during the headling process.

Anyway, the downside of PPFs is always the cutting and fixing and if this can spray on then it has a real advantage, assuming it can't be easily nicked/torn (ie key damage) and I presume that it will still be thinner than an Xpel film etc.

Good work nevetheless


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

Dodo Factory said:


> It looks like a spray-on paint protection film (PPF) product. A very nice idea.  These can be self-healing after being scratched but how does that work with dirt ingress? Would dirt be accidentally captured during the headling process.
> 
> Anyway, the downside of PPFs is always the cutting and fixing and if this can spray on then it has a real advantage, assuming it can't be easily nicked/torn (ie key damage) and I presume that it will still be thinner than an Xpel film etc.
> 
> Good work nevetheless


You are right, it's spray on PPF!
Normal thickness of PPF is 110~180um.(if too many, difficult to apply)
My coat had no limit, 120um is the min. thickness.


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

toni said:


> It certainly is interesting.
> 
> How do you apply it? Being very think I assume you must spray it on, much like paint?


Paint is not so flexible


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Sounds very interesting. But to me the way you have described it seems like its a little like plastidip?


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Id like to see someone machine polish a plastidipped car......would not end well ,lol


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

ottostein said:


> Sounds very interesting. But to me the way you have described it seems like its a little like plastidip?


When we introduced plastidip, we make two cars.
That smell is unforgettable...









the result:

















When my wife saw the car, she say: Is it burned!?

plastidip is so easy to use, but had many problem, you can't use any solvent
on it, even the tire oil(ALSA product is same). 
It is made for protect the outdoor circuit board at beginning, you can also find
it at remote control toy store.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

A very sweet, self healing winter protection coat :thumb: 

I very much look forward to seeing more of this and wish you ever success. 

Well done that man :thumb:


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

So is this like washcoat but last's ages?


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

Dodo Factory said:


> These can be self-healing after being scratched but how does that work with dirt ingress? Would dirt be accidentally captured during the headling process.


Let me explain what is self-healing.

It is not growing back, it's revert back to its original state.
The correct name is: *Reflow-Effect*

let we see the picture as below:








When normal surface damaged, the material is scraped away.

When Reflow-Effect surface damaged, the material is indentation.
Whe the material received heat, it will revert back to its original state.
So I can say any PPF had self-healing function.
But the important point is even one surface had reflow-effect function, it must also have anti-scratch function. 
Both of these features, it is called "self-healing"









This is the reason, why ceramic paint is so difficult to polish, after few minutes, the scratching has appeared.


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

Jdudley90 said:


> I like the stars over the number plates makes me think of the rubbish porno mags with stars over their nipples..... Just me? Ha


seems just you...


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

haha awesome!


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> Very innovative! I look forward to seeing this product on the market, seems nice even if it was for short term car bra protection. :thumb:





Mr Face said:


> A very sweet, self healing winter protection coat :thumb:
> 
> I very much look forward to seeing more of this and wish you ever success.
> 
> Well done that man :thumb:


Actually, we have already begun in orders.
There are about 60 cars booking already.

I'm looking for partners in other countries. 
This product is not material, it's service.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Mr Face said:


> A very sweet, self healing *winter protection coat* :thumb:


Thos is exactly where I see a big market. think the storage market may also like this product..

An aerosol or pump spray application would be a huge benefit..


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

Finish coat on the hood today























































Because the hood had many chip, so we use the color same as original to hide it.




































Thickness of coat is 167.4um


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Will this only be available to approved appliers, or will the consumer market be able to buy it as well? I'm getting my workshop geared up for refinishing with modern automotive paints (Air-supplied respirator, Sagola & SATA paint guns, filtered exhaust, etc.), and I would be very interested in using this coating on my own personal vehicles. I am located in the USA, and if this will be available, please contact me.

Sincerely,
Steampunk


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

Please check the video for self-healing:


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

Steampunk said:


> Will this only be available to approved appliers, or will the consumer market be able to buy it as well? I'm getting my workshop geared up for refinishing with modern automotive paints (Air-supplied respirator, Sagola & SATA paint guns, filtered exhaust, etc.), and I would be very interested in using this coating on my own personal vehicles. I am located in the USA, and if this will be available, please contact me.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Steampunk


Hi Steampunk,

I will update more information here.

Orion


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

Steampunk said:


> Will this only be available to approved appliers, or will the consumer market be able to buy it as well? I'm getting my workshop geared up for refinishing with modern automotive paints (Air-supplied respirator, Sagola & SATA paint guns, filtered exhaust, etc.), and I would be very interested in using this coating on my own personal vehicles. I am located in the USA, and if this will be available, please contact me.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Steampunk


See the post for application:
Lamborghini LP700-4 - Orion Coat application


----------

